# Air Lyndhurst impulse response?



## mwarsell (Jan 6, 2016)

[deleted]

(redundant)

sorry folks


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 6, 2016)

Really?

I would be interested, obviously for SA libraries blending?

Why is it redundant?
Is there an IR for logicx reverb?


----------



## Daryl (Jan 6, 2016)

Air will not allow the recording of Impulse responses.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 6, 2016)

Ach so.

Thanks


----------



## EC2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Numerical Sound´s Hollywood Sound IR collection seems to contain IRs from Air Lyndhurst, Teldex and other well known venues.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 6, 2016)

I think they should sell canned air from AIR. That would be a very helpful accessory.

Producer: "_Ready for another take?"_
Musician: "_I dunno... my violin, it just doesn't sound warm and punchy..."_
Producer: "_Wait a second_...." (gets canned air from AIR)
*pfft* *pfft*
Producer: "_Better now?_"
Musician: (fiddles a few notes) "_Awww yisss!!"
_
It's that simple!


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jan 6, 2016)

EC2 said:


> Numerical Sound´s Hollywood Sound IR collection seems to contain IRs from Air Lyndhurst, Teldex and other well known venues.



It contains IRs that "match" these venues. That's a somewhat sneaky way of hiding that they are not really recorded those places.
From the press release:
_The Hollywood Sound Impulse Response Collection does not imitate these existing scoring stages and studios, but rather, through a proprietary convolution process, offers a larger than life high resolution alternative in 24bit with one bundle including both 44.1k or 48k .wav files and a second package containing 88K and 96k high resolution .wav files._​


----------



## EC2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> It contains IRs that "match" these venues.



Good to know!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 6, 2016)

Can these also be imported into LogicX Space designer?

I have done this with the m7 bricasti emulations before.


----------



## mwarsell (Jan 6, 2016)

"redundant" because when I searched, the topic had come up before.


----------



## GNP (May 8, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if Hansy boy has a custom IR recorded from AL which is only his and his staff to use. If not, then that's exactly the exclusivity that Hans Zimmer relies on for his own samples.


----------



## labornvain (May 9, 2020)

I've thought for a long time that sample library developers should rip out a few impulses and package them with their libraries. What a wasted opportunity. They already have the mics set up. How hard is it to throw a speaker in the room and sample some impulses.

And while I'm on about it, Air Lyndhurst needs to stop being so ridiculous and allow someone to sample their room. They can sell it if they want to.

I mean what are they thinking? That some producer is going to say, "hey, I don't need to track Air, I can just buy this impulse response on the internet."

It's silly.

I actually have quite a few impulses from the rooms that some of my sample libraries were recorded in. It's invaluable for mixing.

So much so, that I think Spitfire should find another studio to track in that allows this.


----------



## Rctec (May 9, 2020)

GNP said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Hansy boy has a custom IR recorded from AL which is only his and his staff to use. If not, then that's exactly the exclusivity that Hans Zimmer relies on for his own samples.


You have No Idea!


----------



## robgb (May 9, 2020)

labornvain said:


> I've thought for a long time that sample library developers should rip out a few impulses and package them with their libraries. What a wasted opportunity. They already have the mics set up. How hard is it to throw a speaker in the room and sample some impulses.
> 
> And while I'm on about it, Air Lyndhurst needs to stop being so ridiculous and allow someone to sample their room. They can sell it if they want to.
> 
> ...


I imagine you could grab an IR from one of Spitfire's libraries. Use the percussion, bang a stick, turn it into a wav file. But, honestly, there are so many great IRs out there, is an Air Lyndhurst IR really necessary?


----------



## NoamL (May 9, 2020)

an IR wouldn't necessarily help unless you're repositioning a dry sample? For example for horns, like if you wanted to make Hollywood Brass or Cinematic Studio Brass sound like they were in AIR, the sound that is being repositioned is already a Decca tree recording. I think the closest one can get is use a verb that roughly matches the sounds together... it's not easy that's for sure. I have been able to match tail lengths of drier libraries to SSO. But the SSO samples still have a "three dimensionality" that the drier samples+verb lack in a very exposed comparison.


----------



## GNP (May 10, 2020)

labornvain said:


> I've thought for a long time that sample library developers should rip out a few impulses and package them with their libraries. What a wasted opportunity. They already have the mics set up. How hard is it to throw a speaker in the room and sample some impulses.
> 
> And while I'm on about it, Air Lyndhurst needs to stop being so ridiculous and allow someone to sample their room. They can sell it if they want to.
> 
> ...



I kind of agree because there's nothing worse than using the mics in SF libraries (AL room sound), only to realize it's not really enough - you need to douse them further in IR - and ooooooohhhhh, nope - no AL IRs around. The nicest (but not necessarily compatible) is probably Alan's choice of the Worcester place in Altiverb!


----------



## Karma (May 10, 2020)

GNP said:


> I kind of agree because there's nothing worse than using the mics in SF libraries (AL room sound), only to realize it's not really enough - you need to douse them further in IR - and ooooooohhhhh, nope - no AL IRs around. The nicest (but not necessarily compatible) is probably Alan's choice of the Worcester place in Altiverb!


I don't personally believe you'd necessarily need an AIR IR though in that case? I think considering most film scores have reverb added after the fact is kind of evidence of that. As an example, I could take a somewhat educated guess that anything recorded by Meyerson or Murphy probably has some additional M7 on it, not likely an IR of the same space on top. Granted samples can be different to some degree, I'd say the same principles can still apply.


----------



## robgb (May 10, 2020)

Another alternative I guess, if you want that Spitfire sound, is to use the reverb they add to many of their libraries. I think it's called Grand Toasty Hall or something along those lines. But honestly, I think this is much ado about little. With a bit of work you can get separate libraries to mesh well enough using your favorite reverb. 

Or you could work with dry libraries and create the room yourself. That's what I prefer (as I've said a zillion times).


----------



## Henu (May 11, 2020)

As that one cannot be used without Kontakt, you could _technically_ make a sample out of it by sweeping a sine wave through it in Kontakt. Hmmmm.


----------

